# Wie am besten Daten von SPS zu PC senden? TCP/IP etc.



## Julian122 (5 Februar 2020)

EDIT: Habe zwei Posts in verschiedenen Unterforen gepostet. Wollte damit eine Trennung innerhalb des Themas erreichen. Hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Bitte diesen Post hier nicht mehr zum antworten benutzen.
Stattdessen zu diesem Post hier gehen: https://www.sps-forum.de/feldbusse/99064-profinet-daten-am-pc-auslesen.html#post744516


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2020)

-Was für ein Roboter und was für eine Robotersteuerung?
-Was für eine SPS?


----------



## Julian122 (5 Februar 2020)

Speziell gehts erstmal um einen 6-Achs Kuka Roboter. Kr360. 
Aber ist nicht engeschränkt auf Kuka. Im späteren Verlauf könnten noch 6-Achs Roboter anderer Hersteller benutzt werden. Aber ich denke die Roboter können alle ihre Achswerte über Profinet schicken.
Siemens SIMATIC SPS. Gibt keine Vorgaben bei den Modellen.


----------



## Guga (5 Februar 2020)

Warum zwei Threads zum gleichen Thema?
Profinet Daten am PC auslesen


----------



## Julian122 (5 Februar 2020)

Habs in zwei verschiedene Unterforen gepostet, weil ich bei dem einen gerne mehr über die SPS Variante erfahren wollte und beim anderen halt offener gehalten.
Damits getrennter ist.


----------



## ChristophD (5 Februar 2020)

und welcher ist welcher?
In beiden wird die SPS genutzt, von daher sehe ich da keine Differenzierung!


----------



## Julian122 (5 Februar 2020)

Ja das ist wirklich blöd gelaufen. Bei dem anderen Post wurde direkt mit SPS geantwortet und hier wurde z.B. auf meine Fragen mit LibNoDave oder ähnlichem nicht eingegangen.
Werde versuchen diesen Post zu löschen


----------

